# Shemale or Female



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, I think shemale porn is FN amazing. Nothing better then a shemale screwing another girl. With that being said I wanted to try some thing. I am going to post a Shemale pic and Female pics each day and you have to guess if they are a Shemale or Female. If you know the name of the person don't go say it. The next day or later that day, I will post who she was.


----------



## Saney (Jul 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Yes, I think shemale porn is FN amazing. Nothing better then a shemale screwing another girl. With that being said I wanted to try some thing. I am going to post a Shemale pic and Female pics each day and you have to guess if they are a Shemale or Female. If you know the name of the person don't go say it. The next day or later that day, I will post who she was.




I would guess, however, i don't give a fuck if shes got a cawk or not.. i'm fucking the hell out of this hoe


----------



## charley (Jul 25, 2012)

To SEXY to be a guy....... so my guess is 'GUY'.....you can't tell anymore......[scary]


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 25, 2012)

female, indent in adams apple is giveaway


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

shemale


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Yes, I think shemale porn is FN amazing. Nothing better then a shemale screwing another girl. With that being said I wanted to try some thing. I am going to post a Shemale pic and Female pics each day and you have to guess if they are a Shemale or Female. If you know the name of the person don't go say it. The next day or later that day, I will post who she was.



miss this part donkeyboy?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> miss this part donkeyboy?




no i just dont care..


----------



## rage racing (Jul 25, 2012)

Dont care......I'm would hit it either way


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


>



if that is a shemale holy shit!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 25, 2012)

shim would certainly help the bucket list completion


----------



## Saney (Jul 25, 2012)

If I were to guess. I'd guess shemale. But i won't tell you guys WHY I think that. I will reveal my X-Ray Vision method after the answer is given.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 25, 2012)

female or the best tuck job ever


----------



## Intense (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## CG (Jul 25, 2012)

Shemale.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 25, 2012)

This thread shows you one of the many problems guy's have......look at the world we live in.....in reality 90% of us can't tell if the 'PHOTO' is girl or boy...

we think it's a chick ,but if it's a DUDE ?!?!?!?    Does that mean you're GAY ??????????


----------



## hagan (Jul 25, 2012)

charley said:


> This thread shows you one of the many problems guy's have......look at the world we live in.....in reality 90% of us can't tell if the 'PHOTO' is girl or boy...
> 
> we think it's a chick ,but if it's a DUDE ?!?!?!? Does that mean you're GAY ??????????



Its just not right.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2012)

Kimber James---- SHEMALE-----


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2012)

Here is another 


SHEMALE or FEMALE?


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## heckler7 (Jul 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Kimber James---- SHEMALE-----


I thought she was a woman. shes still hot


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Here is another
> 
> 
> SHEMALE or FEMALE?


I'm guessing its a dude


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 25, 2012)

That's a dude. Look at those paws, it could be the welterweight champ.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 25, 2012)

Dude


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Here is another
> 
> 
> SHEMALE or FEMALE?






female.. you guys are bad at this


----------



## Imosted (Jul 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Yes, I think shemale porn is FN amazing. Nothing better then a shemale screwing another girl. With that being said I wanted to try some thing. I am going to post a Shemale pic and Female pics each day and you have to guess if they are a Shemale or Female. If you know the name of the person don't go say it. The next day or later that day, I will post who she was.



shemale. her - his name is Kimber james lol

Tranny pornstar Kimber James - SlutLoad ?
[url]http://richtrannytube.com/shemale-pornstar-kimber-james-fucks-30556.html
[/URL]


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^ all ready posted results and way to try to kill the thread. Do not post the names let every one else have a guess.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Here is another
> 
> 
> SHEMALE or FEMALE?



horse?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2012)

duck?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2012)

um has some cute pics but posting them would give it away. the ones posted look male anyway. very male.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2012)

Morgan Ray---- FEMALE----


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.valleybabesxxx.com/site/morgan-ray/  i like the back pic but it shows vag.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2012)

i wonder how mad guys here would really be if they picked a babe up in a bar and got a handful of dick not pussy. i know a guy that just danced with a tranny and when his friend told him he was humiliated and is terrified of them to this day.


----------



## Imosted (Jul 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> ^^^ all ready posted results and way to try to kill the thread. Do not post the names let every one else have a guess.



my bad


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

im 2/2, who is next?


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Yes, I think shemale porn is FN amazing. Nothing better then a shemale screwing another girl. With that being said I wanted to try some thing. I am going to post a Shemale pic and Female pics each day and you have to guess if they are a Shemale or Female. If you know the name of the person don't go say it. The next day or later that day, I will post who she was.



If that's a she make then I'm a cocksucker


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Jul 25, 2012)

If it has a mouth you can get sucked off, end of fuckin story?...


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> If that's a she make then I'm a cocksucker



hope you have a good set of knee pads then


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> If it has a mouth you can get sucked off, end of fuckin story?...



sorry I did not make one that said is he under 18 or over 18.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


>



No, it can't be. Can it ?


----------



## Imosted (Jul 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


>



shemale and she has a big dick, watched couple of her-his videos getting fucked. lol


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i wonder how mad guys here would really be if they picked a babe up in a bar and got a handful of dick not pussy. i know a guy that just danced with a tranny and when his friend told him he was humiliated and is terrified of them to this day.



I am cool with a real tranny, but not into a guys in drag. A real tranny that is 100% passable. I'm a freak so don't be judging lol


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2012)

Imosted said:


> shemale and she has a big dick, watched couple of her-his videos getting fucked. lol



lol again if you know don't make it to obvious, so it doesn't pursued other peoples first look.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


>



shemale


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^ Bailey Jay one of my fav's


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 25, 2012)

Phuq!


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Retlaw (Jul 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Yes, I think shemale porn is FN amazing. Nothing better then a shemale screwing another girl. With that being said I wanted to try some thing. I am going to post a Shemale pic and Female pics each day and you have to guess if they are a Shemale or Female. If you know the name of the person don't go say it. The next day or later that day, I will post who she was.



Negged ... this is retarded !


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 26, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Kimber James---- SHEMALE-----



Thought it was.  I got a buddy who is totally grossed out by trannies, so I did a tranny pic search the other day and this chick's site came up.  I blast said buddy with tranny pics from time to time on Whatsapp and he gets all pissed off.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 26, 2012)

This thread is kind of making me feel unsure of myself in my ability to tell wether he/she is packing or not ha ha.

These she males or whatever they are called are getting sexier (fuck did I just say that!?) by the day...


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 26, 2012)

what would you do?


----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 26, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> what would you do?



Stick it in her ass lol!


----------



## nby (Jul 26, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Stick it in _his_ ass lol!



fixed


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 26, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>




Later that day after tossing Miriam's salad, he gets arrested for tossing Miriam overboard !


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 26, 2012)

jay_steel said:


>




female


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2012)

you're making it too easy by posting the prettiest trannies you can and ugliest real women.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i wonder how mad guys here would really be if they picked a babe up in a bar and got a handful of dick not pussy.



I think it's funny how trannies are referred to as "her", when in fact there is nothing female about them. Male genitals and male DNA, fake tits and make up. If you would bang a tranny then you would bang a dude and that makes you gay as hell. Be proud, just quit saying she's hot as fuck, say I love cock and I'd bang his balls off while grabbing his fake rack.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 26, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I think it's funny how trannies are referred to as "her", when in fact there is nothing female about them. Male genitals and male DNA, fake tits and make up. If you would bang a tranny then you would bang a dude and that makes you gay as hell. Be proud, just quit saying she's hot as fuck, say I love cock and I'd bang his balls off while grabbing his fake rack.




good call, and those who get the surgery think that by having their dick cut off and turned into a vagina and by taking estrogen they are now women are also deluded because they will ALWAYS have that Y chromosome and will.. as a result..always be men.


----------



## charley (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm getting very confused..........


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 26, 2012)

last one is lynn pop all female


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2012)

Imosted said:


> shemale and she has a big dick, watched couple of her-his videos getting fucked. lol



name?


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 26, 2012)

Prince said:


> name?



The last Shemale was bailey jay


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 26, 2012)

Prince said:


> name? address? phone number?



WTF? Say it ain't so.....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 26, 2012)

jay_steel said:


>



female.. are you even trying bro?


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 26, 2012)

Feel free to post some your self SD more the merrier.. It's hard to find girls, because I am at work and even though its very flexiable on what I browse, I try to keep all the pics from facebook so, they don't walk in on me at some porn site


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i wonder how mad guys here would really be if they picked a babe up in a bar and got a handful of dick not pussy. i know a guy that just danced with a tranny and when his friend told him he was humiliated and is terrified of them to this day.



if he looked like the first one Id hit it and tell NO one..... sept you guys of course.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 26, 2012)

shemale or male?


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 27, 2012)

^^^ that one is hard but I will play the odds and go with Shemale


----------



## charley (Jul 27, 2012)

OH GOD!!!!  I'm thinking 'WOMAN'...... but I'm married and know I'm seldom if ever correct.......


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 27, 2012)

The last girl I posted was a Female FYI... Debbi Diamond and one thats been into porn should know her... She is a classic star..


----------

